# 10 Photos ~ Bella At The Park, September 2011



## Sosoprano (Apr 27, 2011)

WOW, these are gorgeous pics! And Bella certainly lives up to her name  Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

what a gorgeous dog!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Those are gorgeous photos! Frames for all of them!!


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

beautiful photos!! what kind of camera do you have??


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

These photos were taken by a professional photographer who donated a auction prize to the Dallas Ft Worth Golden Retriever Rescue group for one of their fund raising events, and I won the bid. She has a Canon of some sort. I was worried that with Bella only just turning 7 months at the time, that she would have a hard time getting any good shots. I think she did great! I have a bunch more...so maybe over time I will post them. 



Siques said:


> beautiful photos!! what kind of camera do you have??


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

For sure! I had three of them done on canvas so far. They look fabulous! The one with Bella and I together, I had done in an 8 x 10 for my hubby's office~ to remember his two favorite girls! :



Dallas Gold said:


> Those are gorgeous photos! Frames for all of them!!


----------



## LovelyGold (Nov 4, 2010)

Gorgeous photos of two beautiful blondes! Glad your husband got a copy too.  Bella gets lovelier in every photo!!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Beautiful! All of them!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Just Beautiful Kimberley!! THey are all so beautiful!!!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Bella is quite the poser. She looks like a super model! Beautiful dog and photos.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures, especially the one of you and Bella.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

These pics are great. I really got a kick out of the series of Bella shaking the water off.


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks! I love that series too! My hubby wasn't fond of any of the wet Bella photos, but those are some of my favorite. Probably because being wet is part of our days together - our bonding time. I think she is the MOST beautiful when she is wet!



C's Mom said:


> These pics are great. I really got a kick out of the series of Bella shaking the water off.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimberley*

Both you and Bella are beautiful girls!
My Hubby has a Canon-takes unbelievable pictures!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Just seeing Bella's pictures. I'm at work and your pictures really made me smile. Thanks so much. Lovely indeed!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Bella is one absolutely beautiful girl!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

Glad Bella could bring a smile to your day!!!



Blondie said:


> Just seeing Bella's pictures. I'm at work and your pictures really made me smile. Thanks so much. Lovely indeed!


----------



## Luv4puppiessk (Sep 30, 2011)

what cool pictures! bella looks like she enjoyed herself!!


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Whatever they cost wasn't half enough. Beautiful


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky (Feb 22, 2011)

LOL! Thank you! I bet the photographer would agree with you! 



Ian'sgran said:


> Whatever they cost wasn't half enough. Beautiful


----------



## LaylaBauer1718 (Sep 25, 2011)

Bella is gorgeous! Looks like she had a great time!


----------



## stuck (Jan 21, 2010)

Really stunning shots! Beautiful scenery & even more beautiful golden. Thanks for sharing!


----------

